# Paris Hilton falls off a horse..



## Ray MacDonald

Ahahahaha I always laugh at this.


----------



## Scoope

"OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG....AHHHHHH!!" ...cue the helicopter...


bah hahaha - this cracks me up as well, I mean , come on - a helicopter? mind you , I suppose if your face is insured for more than my house I might call a helicopter too..


----------



## Lakotababii

Wow, that was pitiful. A helicopter?! jeez, hopefully she won't ride that horse again, can't imagine what would happen if she actually had a really hard fall. They may call the army!


----------



## kitten_Val

I don't find the "falling" part to be funny (as it can happen to any of us), but the 2nd part (helicopter/hospital) is just OMG! Looks so silly!


----------



## HairyCob

Shame it won't knock any sense into her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val

HairyCob said:


> Shame it won't knock any sense into her.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



:rofl:


----------



## sarahver

Surely she has done enough riding for one lifetime? And I don't mean of the equine variety.


----------



## ErikaLynn

This is from the show The Simple Life, so obviously it's fake and dramatized. It's still funny though


----------



## Scoope

It is the press attention that gets me , for what is essentially a few scrapes and bruises - heck , it even reached the tabloids here in NZ when it happened. I mean , I hate to think how much the helicopter cost alone ... I just hope she paid for the helicopter , and it wasent one of the rescue ones like our westpac rescue helicopters - what a waste of funds that would be. 

there is a time and a place for that sort of thing , and this wasn't it!


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Oh I completely understand falling off is never fun, but my horse did the same thing to me.. I didn't get a helicopter ride, I didn't even go to the hospital!


----------



## equiniphile

Lol, sarahver, agreed.

Wow. Just wow. xD


----------



## lacyloo

Hell I dont even tell my family anytime I have ever fallen off/ fallen on. 
A helicopter? **** !!!! Poor girl, glad she seems to stay back in the city these days.


----------



## Tennessee

She went to the hospital for that little fall? Please. It took my mom a week to convince me to go to the doctor when I broke my arm after a bad fall.


----------



## RedTree

lol 
ahhh agreed with Sarhver as well
She must of done something to annoy the horse or it was in pain cos it kept pigrooting after she fell off


----------



## A knack for horses

"Tell it to stop, tell it to stop, AHHHH!!!!"

Hahahahahhahahahahaha!!!! For starters, "woah" is the magic word to tell a horse to stop. And a helicopter? geez. I've taken two fall like that a wasn't even left with a bruise.


----------



## apachiedragon

And don't you love how she's holding her side as she's coming out of the hospital, as the sad music swells, and suddenly her shirt is pulled up for the benefit of the cameras? Such a phony...


----------



## justjump

Best.moment.ever.


----------



## musicalmarie1

That horse was like "ew ew ew! get it off!! ew!"

HA


----------



## justjump

musicalmarie1 said:


> that horse was like "ew ew ew! Get it off!! Ew!"
> 
> ha


hahaha i literally laughed out loud.


----------



## cher40

musicalmarie1 said:


> That horse was like "ew ew ew! get it off!! ew!"
> 
> HA


HAHA me too...good one!:clap:


----------



## Countrylady1071

sarahver said:


> Surely she has done enough riding for one lifetime? And I don't mean of the equine variety.


hahahaha so true. :lol:
i've seen this before and all i can say is WOW. really, a helicopter?1


----------



## xXEventerXx

See the funniest part o this is she got the helicopter to come get her cause she got thorns in her arms lol PATHETIC


----------



## ErikaLynn

The horse actually stepped on her stomach.


----------



## xXEventerXx

i watched that episode and im sure it was about her getting thorns in her arms


----------



## xXEventerXx

if you watch the video a few times the horse misses her stomache


----------



## ErikaLynn

xXEventerXx said:


> if you watch the video a few times the horse misses her stomache


No thanks, I don't care that much


----------



## xXEventerXx




----------



## Ray MacDonald

Wow... that makes it even more pathetic....


----------



## AllThePrettyHorses

LMFAO. She acts like a 5 year old would if they fell off a horse. She even SOUNDS like a 5 year old.


----------



## kitten_Val

Ha-ha! I havn't seen the full version before. It's just so weird... Although on other side she doesn't seem to be the brightest person anyway...


----------



## xXEventerXx

she is so stupid its prob from starving her self to stay skinny, lol not enough nutrients to the brain


----------



## Ray MacDonald

Or has done to much coke or booze had killed brain cells..


----------



## Walkamile

Truth be told, that horse contributes more to life then she does. I don't usually feel so strongly about "famous" people, but she is a useless human being. To think what she could accomplish with the resources available to her, but no, that would hurt her purdy little bwain!


----------



## Ray MacDonald

I agree! Think like how much money she could donate and still live very comfortably and she could use her fame for charity and awareness.


----------



## shermyj1199

If i was that horse i would have bucked higher.


----------



## xXEventerXx

I just laughed when she was all whinney when she fell off, like holy ive fallen off 3 times in the last 2 months. I dislocated my hip, almost broke my back... and she complains about thorns lol


----------



## Stella

musicalmarie1 said:


> That horse was like "ew ew ew! get it off!! ew!"
> 
> HA


 ROFL:rofl: Good one


----------



## JerBear

sarahver said:


> Surely she has done enough riding for one lifetime? And I don't mean of the equine variety.


:rofl: Bahahaha! Wow this video was pathetic.... If you can walk afterwards even with a limp... ur fine! Suck it up! lol

You know you would think she could afford a perfect horse with no buck lol


----------



## mishap

That made my day. Thanks


----------



## JessXxX

"how'd you make it go fast?" "oww... I didn't know it would go that fast.." O_O


----------



## farmpony84

Scoope said:


> "OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG....AHHHHHH!!" ...cue the helicopter...
> 
> 
> bah hahaha - this cracks me up as well, I mean , come on - a helicopter? mind you , I suppose if your face is insured for more than my house I might call a helicopter too..


I remember watching this when it was on her series and the horse actually stepped on her so yeah, a helicopter.


----------



## Gidget

wow this got a lot of posts!haha....i saw the title and just HAD to click and watch.


----------



## Amlalriiee

huh? I don't think the horse had a chance to step on her....after she falls she's talking the whole time....pretty sure a hoof to the stomach would shut anybody up....OR make them scream. Either way I'm almost certain that didn't happen here...especially since she doesn't complain about her stomach once in the full version she just says "there's spikes like all over my body"


Gah. She's not even pretty...she's just famous for being rich.


----------



## Scoope

I didn't see the horse step on her - he stepped NEXT to her , but not on her. Like Amlariiee - if she made that much of a scene about some prickles Im sure if he had actually stepped on her it'd be entirely more amped up.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

As much as it's not funny when someone can potentially be very seriously hurt, it's REALLY hard to have any empathy for her when she's famous for nothing more then being an "apparently" pretty waste of space and time who gets her kicks by being mean to others and bragging about how awesome she is.

Whether she got stepped on or not is almost irrelevant, as she obviously had no concerns about stomach pain and only about the "thistles". Yes, take a trip to the hospital, but a helicopter is just one more way to draw attention to how rich and awesome she is and how poor and normal everyone else is.


----------



## lolayla

i remember the episode and she kept going on about how she was a great rider and has been doing it since she was a little kid. after hearing all that and then she got bucked off it made my day lol


----------



## Shiny

hahaha wow , I had worse falls off a horse when I was like 8 years old


----------

